# T-Rex vs M1 Abrams Tank (read op)



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 15, 2011)

Scenario 1: 1 T-Rex vs 1 M1 Abram tank. The Tank cannot use its shells or gunners. Can the T-rex do anything to it?

Scenario 2: 5 T-Rex's vs 1 M1 Abram tank with shells and gunner active.


----------



## supersubway (Mar 15, 2011)

scenario 1 ..the t-Rex may be able to flip it but thats about it


scenario 2. the Abram rapes it. shells wouldn't be needed if the gunner has a 50 cal. that gun will tear them apart almost literally


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> No.



lol I was debatin this with my friends. I was like, a 6 ton T-Rex is not gonna dent or even budge a 65 ton Abram with a foot of armor but he disagreed. I decided to put it up for intellectual scrutiny at zeee naturofurms


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 15, 2011)

the greatest possible harm the T-rex can do to the tank is maybe possibly with luck clog up its threads with all the blood and guts coming from the tank ramming the piss out of it


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 15, 2011)

Unless it's the t-rex from dc2


----------



## Hale (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know a 4 ton animal stepping on  a tank is gonna have some effect i mean if i drive a dodge ram into the tank it's not gonna be destroyed, but it's not gonna be untouched


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Hale said:


> I don't know a 4 ton animal stepping on  a tank is gonna have some effect i mean if i drive a dodge ram into the tank it's not gonna be destroyed, but it's not gonna be untouched



LMFAO, no, you are completely right, if you drive a 5 ton truck into a 62 ton tank made of composite armor built to withstand blasts from missiles you are sure going to put a dent in it, as opposed to crushing the truck in the same way it would be crushed from ramming a huge rock.

The truck wouldn't even scratch the tank's paint job.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 15, 2011)

now now, T-rex's were 7 tons, not 4.
Sharptooth solos.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL Abrams tank solos.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 15, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> now now, T-rex's were 7 tons, not 4.
> *Sharptooth solos*.



That's just rude 

In all seriousness, a real life T-Rex has no chance in hell.


----------



## Riddler (Mar 15, 2011)

T-Rex solos

​


----------



## FireEel (Mar 16, 2011)

Why not Ankylosaurus?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2011)

The Z-Rex from Guyver is the only one I can think of that could stand a chance.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The Z-Rex from Guyver is the only one I can think of that could stand a chance.



What about purple megatron T-rex?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersubway said:


> scenario 1 ..the t-Rex may be able to flip it but thats about it



No...

The tank outweighs the T-rex by nearly ten times it's weight. If the T-Rex tried to flip it the Tank could probably just run it over.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 17, 2011)

The T-Rex from JP solos.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 17, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> The T-Rex from JP solos.



It could barely flip over a truck.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Mar 17, 2011)

I think we know who wins.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 17, 2011)

Hale said:


> I don't know a 4 ton animal stepping on  a tank is gonna have some effect i mean if i drive a dodge ram into the tank it's not gonna be destroyed, but it's not gonna be untouched



If you drove a Dodge Ram into an M1 Abrams at top speed you'd be lucky to get anything more than a few scratches on the paint and dents on the body armor, while the truck itself would be crushed into the space of a fridge.

Tank armor is made to resist RPGs and anti-vehicle mines. A T-Rex would be incredibly lucky to do anything more than take out the antennas and machine guns on top of the Abrams.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 17, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> It could barely flip over a truck.



threw a car into a tree in the novel.


----------

